# Online Jewish texts in english



## Eoghan (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone know where it is possible to view the entire mishna in english? I can quickly find it in Hebrew but...

There must be links to the Mishna, Talmud etc... somewhere - maybe even on this board!

Interesting to note that any prophet who asks for cash is a "false prophet" according to the Didache chapter 11!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2008)

The Talmud
Jews' College (Soncino) Babylonian Talmud
http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Mishnah


----------



## Wooster (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's some more here:

Tales and Maxims from the Midrash index


----------

